# Kno3 & kh2po4



## Jmitchem (May 28, 2012)

can I pre-measure pre-mix both dry ferts KNO3 & KH2PO4 into a weekly pill holder* without it exploding or messing it up? That way I can track my 3x per week dosing better.

weekly pill holder: the container with snap lids, that has the days of the week on it to keep track of taking prescriptions.

Thanks a bunch
J


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You should be able to just fine. I make my dosing solutions with both chemicals in the same one. Why not just make a solution and dosing so many mls / week?


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

You will not have any problems doing so. You just dont want to mix kh2po4 and any micros.


----------



## mojof1 (May 14, 2012)

is it ok to use spring water to make the solution or must it be distilled? picked up spring water by accident


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

mojof1 said:


> is it ok to use spring water to make the solution or must it be distilled? picked up spring water by accident


That's fine. You can even use tap water. The nice thing about distilled / RO is that it tends not to get fungus as quickly.


----------



## mojof1 (May 14, 2012)

AaronT said:


> That's fine. You can even use tap water. The nice thing about distilled / RO is that it tends not to get fungus as quickly.


thanks
but say if I use tap water, wouldn't it mean i have to add water conditioner to dechlorinate? thx

will spring water cause fungus? should i put my solutions in the fridge?


----------



## OTPT (Sep 27, 2010)

Tap is fine. The amount you will be using is very small compared to the water in the tank.
I wouldn't bother dechloring it. 

KNO3 and KH2PO4 are not very inviting for fungus or bacteria (compared to trace elements or micros).
So you probably can keep it at room temp without problem. And if fungus happens, then keep it 
in the refrigerator, no big deal. 

Keep out of sunlight though, unless it may grow algae, UV can also degrade nitrate to nitrite.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

OTPT said:


> Tap is fine. The amount you will be using is very small compared to the water in the tank.
> I wouldn't bother dechloring it.
> 
> KNO3 and KH2PO4 are not very inviting for fungus or bacteria (compared to trace elements or micros).
> ...


^ Yes, what he said.


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

nilocg said:


> You will not have any problems doing so. You just dont want to mix kh2po4 and any micros.


+1 to that.


----------

